
You have to use the new license - exolymph
https://github.com/moggers87/salmon/issues/8
======
exolymph
Interesting fl/oss dispute from a while back.

------
draw_down
I like Zed more than a lot of people do, but I can't see how he could have
possibly been in the right here. He's basically arguing for a new license to
apply retroactively to old code released under a different license, which
doesn't sound anything like how I understand licenses to work. But then again
I'm not one of those law-talkin' guys, so what do I know.

